# Planning on painting interior of new construction home ~2500sq ft



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Professional. get one.


----------



## kehi66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I guess shame on me for posting in a DIY forum!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The reason I say that is there is so much here to know, and a new home is a huge investment. You are asking " what do I use to do it all"- Sounds like DIY would not be a great idea- 
I work with remodel contractors and encourage them to advise their clients to not try and save a buck by painting /staining/ wood finishing themselves. most have no idea of the procedure and prep, they think "i'll get some paint, put it on- what's so hard about that." 
You will be looking at the finishing for many years. It is the most obvious part. 
I'm not trying to be a wise ass- think about it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> The reason I say that is there is so much here to know, and a new home is a huge investment. You are asking " what do I use to do it all"- Sounds like DIY would not be a great idea-
> I work with remodel contractors and encourage them to advise their clients to not try and save a buck by painting /staining/ wood finishing themselves. most have no idea of the procedure and prep, they think "i'll get some paint, put it on- what's so hard about that."
> You will be looking at the finishing for many years. It is the most obvious part.
> I'm not trying to be a wise ass- think about it.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

You could pay to have everything primed, and even sprayed with flat white on top of that. Doing it on new construction is much cheaper because it's (relatively) much quicker and easier for a pro to spray everything before the floors and even possibly all the fixtures are in. Once you move in, if you want to DIY it all yourself, you can through at your own pace and do a room at a time. The color choices might be easier to make once your furniture and everything is in there, and your opinions on colors are likely to change in the "after" vs. the "before" move-in conditions also.

I'm thinking these guys are also right to recommend a pro for another reason: In addition to the assumed lack of experience, I have to also assume you probably don't have any supplies. Doing one room DIY at a time later, ad it's already "properly prepped" at this poimt, you can get by with smaller investments, i.e. a drop cloth, couple brushes, a roller, pole, and covers, some sandpaper, rags, and some tape, along with a gallon or two of your favorite color from Ben Moore (or your choice). Doing a whole house, new construction, you're going to need multiples of all of the above at the least, but you're going to wish you had a sprayer. You can rent one of course, but I assume you've never used one?

However: If you do want to tackle this big job on you own, you should definitely visit your local paint store (not Lowes or Depot) with your list and measurements . They will guide you through the entire process of what to buy, how much to buy, and which direction to work in, and maybe even rent you a sprayer or refer you to a rental company that has one available.

I'll try the DIY answer also 

-Ceilings- watorborne ceiling paint (it's white- but you can pick some colors if you wish)

-Wood primer for trim - not sure if you're painting or staining, if this is interior or exterior, if painting, same primer as below

-Trim Paint/Door Paint - Prime with Fresh Start Multi or Zinsser1-2-3, paint with Regal Select, Satin or Semi-Gloss (how much sheen u like?)

-Primer for bare drywall - Fresh Start Muti-purpose Later Primer (or Zinsser 1-2-3)

-Exterior paint for hardiplank - Fresh Start Latex Masonry or Zin 1-2-3, paint with with regal select exterior satin, or the "premium' Line (Moorguard Low Lustre 

-for all of your interior walls-->Regal Eggshell (and/or can use the Kitchen and Bath Paint if you prefer a satin finish in those particular rooms)

So my opinion is clearly that I like Ben Moore Regal lines and Premium Exterior Line; I prefer eggshell on interior walls, semi-gloss interior trim, and satin / low lustre for the siding boards...
Good luck with this big project - let us kno how it turns out...


----------



## ratchet (Feb 14, 2012)

Brushjockey said:


> Professional. get one.


Its just painting, not rocket science. Everybody paints, grandma, aunt lucy, kids, sometimes painting contractors think nobody can paint but them. Do a little research and it can be done correctly. Has grandma ever done any plumbing or electral work, or re roofed the house? Probably not, but anybody and everybody can paint. :whistling2:
Yes i know, a pro is gonna do a better job, but if the homeowner ain't to picky they just might do it themselves.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

ratchet said:


> Its just painting, not rocket science. Everybody paints, grandma, aunt lucy, kids, sometimes painting contractors think nobody can paint but them. Do a little research and it can be done correctly. Has grandma ever done any plumbing or electral work, or re roofed the house? Probably not, but anybody and everybody can paint. :whistling2:


Here we go....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ratchet said:


> Its just painting, not rocket science. Everybody paints, grandma, aunt lucy, kids, sometimes painting contractors think nobody can paint but them. Do a little research and it can be done correctly. Has grandma ever done any plumbing or electral work, or re roofed the house? Probably not, but anybody and everybody can paint. :whistling2:


 

no comment, 





it is not worthy of one:no:


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

ratchet said:


> Its just painting, not rocket science. Everybody paints, grandma, aunt lucy, kids, sometimes painting contractors think nobody can paint but them. Do a little research and it can be done correctly. Has grandma ever done any plumbing or electral work, or re roofed the house? Probably not, but anybody and everybody can paint. :whistling2:


This may be true to an extent, but even in the best DIY painted homes, it takes me less than 10 seconds to know if it was done professionally or not. All the research in the world won't help you cut a straight line against the ceiling. And we are talking about a brand new craftsman style home here. Inside AND outside. It is obviously a job for pros. Think man. Think with your head.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

..Somebody's been drinking the kool-aid..


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

ratchet said:


> Its just painting, not rocket science. Everybody paints, grandma, aunt lucy, kids, sometimes painting contractors think nobody can paint but them. Do a little research and it can be done correctly. Has grandma ever done any plumbing or electral work, or re roofed the house? Probably not, but anybody and everybody can paint. :whistling2:


I got news for you. All the trades are pretty simple and there are do-it-yourself books for just about all of them. There is a HUGE difference between grandma chunking a gallon of paint at a wall and a professional.


----------



## ratchet (Feb 14, 2012)

A guy who has painted for many years is for sure gonna do a better job, and do it quicker. But a Home owner can do it themselves if they got the time and patience. Roofers, plumbers, and carpenters can make more money then painters cause the HO can't do that kind of work, but they can and will paint there homes. You painters out there are workin' hard for your money and in the end the job looks better but ya all' got to admit that even your mom has painted a room or two. Don't think I don't respect painters cause I was one for over 25 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The anybody can paint line has caused some of the worst problems . 
Yes , anybody can get the can open and figure out a way to apply it. Some can do it pretty well. Some- not anybody. 
Some can't figure out which end of the screwdriver to use.
And here is a mystery that the DIY runs straight into faster than they thought - VERY often, painting is not just about applying paint. 
Yes?
We pros are here everyday to help "some" who can. Also to help those who are in over their head realize it before it's too late.
THAT is also very valuable advice, me thinks.


----------

